# How do you edge your bermuda sod?



## marc (Jun 7, 2019)

I again apologize for probably another basic question but assuming I buy the reel mower and take on my lawn myself since the local lawn service companies are not familiar with celebration bermuda lawns. How do you trim? Does a typically string weed whacker work to edge along driveways, fences and planter beds etc?

thank you!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I don't use a string trimmer only because my hand is just not steady enough for a straight line. Some folks are very good with trimmers. I use a gas powered stick edger. And touch up the lawn with rotary scissors.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Austinite said:


> I don't use a string trimmer only because my hand is just not steady enough for a straight line. Some folks are very good with trimmers. I use a gas powered stick edger. And touch up the lawn with rotary scissors.


This is the ideal solution, however, if @marc is looking to start on a cheap budget, a string trimmer will do. I'd say still get into the EGO power head system to get started and then drop the other few hundred on the rotary scissors when comfortable.


----------



## marc (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank you for the info. Of course I don't want to waste money but I'm not opposed to buying the right tool for the job the first time. I never heard of the rotary scissors before but after looking them up, I think its a great solution to my yards trimming needs. So, that said, would I be better with the EGO battery powered unit or gas powered unit? Please help.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

marc said:


> Thank you for the info. Of course I don't want to waste money but I'm not opposed to buying the right tool for the job the first time. I never heard of the rotary scissors before but after looking them up, I think its a great solution to my yards trimming needs. So, that said, would I be better with the EGO battery powered unit or gas powered unit? Please help.


@Ware uses 56v ego I believe and it seems to work well for him.


----------



## krevo81 (May 29, 2019)

marc said:


> Thank you for the info. Of course I don't want to waste money but I'm not opposed to buying the right tool for the job the first time. I never heard of the rotary scissors before but after looking them up, I think its a great solution to my yards trimming needs. So, that said, would I be better with the EGO battery powered unit or gas powered unit? Please help.


I think that depends on which you prefer and how much trimming you have to do. I opted for Stihl for my edging and string trimming needs because I just prefer noisey gas powered machines. :lol:


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

i have stihl kombi unit with stick edger and string trimmer for my edging and trimming needs. i prefer the power and reliability of gas units. thats what im more comfortable with, others love echo or the Ego series. they all have pros and cons. just gotta find what works for you and what your comfortable with. those rotary scissors tho... i gotta get me one of those


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I use the landscape blade for the most part and string trimmer for edging.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I use a Stihl Kombi KM111R with a straight stick edger attachment for edging. I prefer the deep, straight and cleaner edge it cuts in. Looks better to me. String trimmers tend to wander around and looks wonky.

I use the same power head and a string trimmer attachment to trim the yard around the fences and flowerbeds, street signs, fire hydrant, and to clear around meter box lids and around sprinkler heads and rotors. I use .105 trimmer line because it does not break as easy and really stands up to tall grass and weeds.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

@FlowRider Do you have any curved portions of your driveway/sidewalk and if so, how does the trimmer work when not going in a straight line?

Thanks.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have corners and curves around the pool and my string trimmer does just fine. The trick imo is to get a good edge and then don't let it overgrow out of control...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

datcope said:


> @FlowRider Do you have any curved portions of your driveway/sidewalk and if so, how does the trimmer work when not going in a straight line?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, I have a lot of curved sections. It is dark now, but next chance I get I will shoot some pictures so you can see how it looks. I need to cut my yard again, I always edge first, then mow, but I got chased off the yards by a Texas thunderstorm....

To answer your question, the stick edger works great on curves - I think that is where a stick edger excels over any other kind of edger. You can adjust the blade to the contour of the curve as you edge - it will just track its way on around and leave you with a crisp, sharp edge that to my eye looks the best. And it will stay clean for awhile so you don't have to edge as often.

A lot of the lawn service guys use string trimmers to edge yards. It works, and they can get it edged fast. But they do not get the depth of cut that a steel edger blade can dig out - the trimmer line just cannot dig as clean and deep of a trench as sharpened steel can. I have tried both, and to me, the stick edger is the clear winner, it is what the tool is made for....

Now I know a bunch of people use their string trimmer to edge...so...I hope this does not "trigger anyone" nor cause anyone to need to have a "life coach" or "special counseling" or to need to go to their "safe space" or "whatever floats their boat" or "blows their skirt up." :lol:

I do not have any issue with people who use string trimmers; it's a free country, to each their own, because 'Murica, etc...!

I just think the steel edger blade cuts a nice tight line in the soil, and digs a trench that creates that air gap you want to keep the Bermuda or St. Augustine stolons or runners off the flatwork/sidewalk/driveway/curb or other hardscapes. :nod:

I will get you some pictures to show how it comes out. Then you can judge it for yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I was about to buy a new Ego or Echo trimmer and my wife said we didn't need it. She now does all the trimming with a POS electric string trimmer and a gas blade edger. I'm going to let her go this whole season like that and then try to find her an end-of-season deal on an Ego or Echo battery trimmer/edger. That'll surely earn me some honey points.


----------

